# How Long Can I Use Brakes?



## mynissan2010 (Jan 6, 2010)

I've gone to two different mechanics and they've told me the following:

Mechanic 1:
fronts have 4 mm left, and 3 mm right, of brake pad left.
They simply said the rear brakes were low.

Mechanic 2:
fronts have .11 inch left and .10 inch of brake pad remaining, i.e., 15% of brake pad material remaining.

The rears have 10% left. 

The factory spec is .8 inches originally and they are supposed to be replaced at .079" inches. 

How much longer can I safely drive my vehicle? Would a month of city driving be safe if I have .11" inches of brake pad material up front?


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

Depends on how much driving. Think of it as wrench sizes, start with lets say a 10mm thick pad and now your at 3mm. You have 3mm of lining left until you hit metal. I've seen some get low ( passed the slot) and start cooking the rotor because gas had no where to go. You could also wait until the wear indicator lets you know with a squeking noise.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

for as cheap as brake pads are - why not just replace them now? if your rotors arent chewed up, it could be as simple as a remove and replace job.


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

You also have to resurface the rotor's.


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

which is relatively cheap. hell, nissan rotors are cheap nowadays anyways.


----------



## pulsar86 (Aug 13, 2009)

As said pads are relatively cheap and safety is most important, I would not wait too long to replace the pads. If you wait too long you will get metal on metal contact and you will wreck the discs.The disc rotors may be ok without machining. My Pulsar has had several pad changes without and is fine.


----------



## StanzaBonanza (Feb 3, 2007)

I think i spent a whole 80 bucks on new rotors and pads, and its like a dream to drive.


----------



## tiepdaihiep (Mar 21, 2010)

StanzaBonanza is right ....thanks 


lexus ac compressor
cng fuel stations


----------



## rexracer (Mar 21, 2010)

I have to agree with others, stock breaks are very cheap and there is no reason not replace them if they're getting low. Breaks are the most important thing on a vehicle. It's not like you have an expensive big break kit.


----------

